# dust cartridge question, is this normal?



## ComputerPro (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello,

I've been doing research on this forum re our dust (bag) problem and was told about using a cartridge filter. After submitting my findings about Wynn filters etc to the upper echelon, one of the guys came back with a Laguna mini cyclone 1.5hp, which they liked because (it was small lol) .
We only filter out dust from computers, no wood chips or anything big. This unit has a spun cartridge filter that isn't certified by hepa, but claims 99.9 filtration. It seems to do a great job so far. 

The question I have is wondering whether this was normal:
After using the unit for computer dust, if we rotate the filter cleaning handle which rubs 2 paddles around the inside of the filter (to help empty debris into bottom bag apparently), we see a fine dust mist emitting from the cartridge. It seems to be at the location of the rubbing cleaning paddles. 

a. Is this normal?
b. Should we not be rotating that cleaning handle very often? Maybe only when actually cleaning the unit which then we should expect some area dust escape?

Thanks for all the help so far!

Terry


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

ComputerPro said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been doing research on this forum re our dust (bag) problem and was told about using a cartridge filter. After submitting my findings about Wynn filters etc to the upper echelon, one of the guys came back with a Laguna mini cyclone 1.5hp, which they liked because (it was small lol) .
> We only filter out dust from computers, no wood chips or anything big. This unit has a spun cartridge filter that isn't certified by hepa, but claims 99.9 filtration. It seems to do a great job so far.
> ...


Well, Terry, if one takes stock in what Bill Pentz has to say, and I personally do, you should NEVER brush a filter, it just breaks it down prematurely. You should always use compressed air to clean it from the outside blowing into the interior. You should be outside of the building as well.

The dust you are experiencing is a fine to superfine dust, not unlike the superfine dust from woodworking. The problem is your filter, go read the specs for your Laguna DC, the filter gets 99.9 of anything down to *1.0 micron*. 

http://www.lagunatools.com/accessories/dustcollectors/dustcollector-cyclone2_4#

Remember the discussion you and I had in your other thread where I told you that any filter above *0.5 micron* will not get the fine-superfine dust? Well, anything above .5 will allow the fine-superfine dust to just pass right through the filter. Unfortunately for most hobbyists, we cannot afford the filters that go even finer than .5 down in the .2-.3 range. Just too cost prohibitive...

Your "upper echelon" should have listened. You will always have that dust coming out of the filter. If you have anything below 1 micron, which is the worst of the dust, it passes right through. A good bit of that dust is near-invisible to invisible to the naked eye, and it's freely pushing through the filter back into your work environment. I say put the DC outside or in a utility room, if possible! Or, if not, invest in a Wynn filter for your new DC.

Hope this helps,

Paul

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

